# ياسيدااااااات لايفووووووتكم عشبة عبائة السيدة ادخلو ادخلو



## تاجرة ناجحة (18 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم سيداتي الجميلات** :clapinghand:**كل زوجة رائعة تبحث عن**السعادة والراحة الزوجية مع ابو العيال** :sm289:**:sm289:اقولها تفضلي وتعرفي على هذا المنتج**العجييييييييييب خياااااااااال** :sm3:**عشبةعبائة**السيدة **الي تكلم عنها الدكتور جابر القحطاني ووصفها **ترجع الثيب بكر **وصلللللللللت عندي:wavetowel3:**:wavetowel3:عبائة السيده خاصه للتضييق والدكتور جابر القحطاني**قال انها ترد الثيب بكر وتستخدم للتنحيف وشد الجسم وشي نفس العشبه بس تستخدم **للتسمين ديرو بالكم خواتي لا يغشونكم وتاخذون العشبه الي ما تنفع عبائة السيده **للتضييق وشد الجسم والتنحيف تلقونها عند **تاجرة**ناجحة **كثير منكم تابع حلقة الدكتور**جابر القحطاني عن عشبة عباءة السيدة وهو قال انها تضيق وترجعك بكر في 20 يوم**
**فقط وانا راح اضيف لكم معلومة مهمة انها تشد**
**الجسم وما تستخدم اكثر من 20 يوم نهائيا**
**لازم تحسبي**وتعدو**الأيام**
**طريقتها**
**ملعقة اكل من العشبة تضعيها في كوب ماء وتضيفي عليها ماء حار جدا**مغلي وتترك 10 دقائق**
**وصفيها واشربيها انا تركتها**ربع ساعة مرتين في اليوم الصباح والمساء لمدة 20 يوم ضروري طعمها**مثل**
**النعناع ما يفرق قبل الاكل او بعد الأكل**المهم**
**مرتين صباحا ومساء لمة 20 يوم وانا**
**سألت واتاكدة من كذا خبير أعشاب**
**واكدوا علية ملعقة اكل بس مو**
**مليانه مرره الا تبي**
**العشبة**ممكن**
**اوفرها لها**
**اقتباس**:**
**سؤالي...ماهي عشبة عبائة السيدة وهل تستعمل كشاهي اعشاب في الايام**الاخيرة من الدورة وما فوائدها**
**
**الجواب** : **
**عشبة عباءة السيدة تضيق**المهبل وتستعمل بأخذ ملعقة صغيرة من مسحوقها ووضعها على ملئ كوب ماء مغلي وتترك**لمدة 15 دقيقة ثم تصفى وتشرب بمعدل 3كرتين يومياً . وهي تستخدم في أي وقت** 
**اقتباس**:**
**هلا اختي مفاز شلون طريقة الإستعمال*
*عزيزاتي لي فترة مادخلت**المنتدى واليوم قريت انكم مانتو عارفين بالضبط استخدام هذة العشبة فحبيت**افيدكم**
**لأني والله على مااقول شهيد شاهدت الحلقة**
**للدكتور جابر ومعي ورقة وقلم وسجلت**
**فهو يقول انها عشبة غريبة ترد**المرأة**
**بكر اما طريقة الاستخدام** :**
**ملعقة صغيرة على ملؤ كوب ماء مغلي لمدة**
**عشر دقائق**ثم**تشرب كوب مساء وكوب**
**صباحاً لمدة 20 يوم**ودعواتكم*
*تجارب السيدات*
*اللي**استعملوها*
*اقتباس**:*
*عطاء**
**مرحبا اختي شخبارش**اني عطاء**اللي ساكنه في سترة بغيت اشتري منش كيلو عباءة السيده كل نص كيلو بروحه لان اشتريت**ليي والىاختي ووواجد استفدنا واختي قالت حق صديقاتها فقالو يبغون**فإذا تقدرين**توصيلينه ليلة الجمعه جزاش الله خير*
*


**اقتباس**:*
*مراحب على**الجميع 00**
**انا سمعت عنها**ودورتها مكل مكان وماحصلتها البعض يقولون صعب انكم تلاقونها بس مفيده**واااااااااااااااااااايد**

**اقتباس**:**
**والله انها رهيبه انا**مجربتها في النفاس و مجربتها بعده صراحه انها حاجه روعه**


**اقتباس**:**
**المرضع و الحامل ما**تستخدمها وانا عن تجربه والله اني حسيت بالفرق بس يفضل ان ما يكون فيه جماع اثناء**استخدامها عشان تبان النتيجه استخدمتها بنفاسي قبل ست شهور ورجعت احسن من قبل**ولادتي راح تحسين بفرق واضح*
*اقتباس**:*
*انا**أخذتهه في اليوم الاخيرمن الدوره لمدة 20 يوم بعد الغدا بربع ساعه وبعد العشاء بربع**ساعه بس صج استفدت*
*اللي**استعملوهه*
*اقتباس**:*
*عطاء**
**مرحبا اختي شخبارش**اني عطاء**اللي ساكنه في سترة بغيت اشتري منش كيلو عباءة السيده كل نص كيلو بروحه لان اشتريت**ليي والىاختي ووواجد استفدنا واختي قالت حق صديقاتها فقالو يبغون**فإذا تقدرين**توصيلينه ليلة الجمعه جزاش الله خير*
*
**
**
**
**اقتباس**:*
*مراحب على**الجميع 00**
**انا سمعت عنها**ودورتها مكل مكان وماحصلتها البعض يقولون صعب انكم تلاقونها بس مفيده**واااااااااااااااااااايد**

**اقتباس**:**
**والله انها رهيبه انا**مجربتها في النفاس و مجربتها بعده صراحه انها حاجه روعه*
*اقتباس**:**
**المرضع و الحامل ما تستخدمها وانا عن تجربه والله اني**حسيت بالفرق بس يفضل ان ما يكون فيه جماع اثناء استخدامها عشان تبان النتيجه**استخدمتها بنفاسي قبل ست شهور ورجعت احسن من قبل ولادتي راح تحسين بفرق واضح*
*اقتباس**:*
*انا**أخذتهه في اليوم الاخيرمن الدوره لمدة 20 يوم بعد الغدا بربع ساعه وبعد العشاء بربع**ساعه بس صج استفدت*​*
**والحين**الي تبي العشبة تخبرني ونا بوفرها لها باي كمية وفالكم طيب:smile::yes:*​


----------



## راعي الجبيل (5 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: ياسيدااااااات لايفووووووتكم عشبة عبائة السيدة ادخلو ادخلو*

بتوقيق للجميع


----------

